# TV coverage of Dauphine, tour de france



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Which cable channels show? My USN does not show.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

I seem to remember I watched last year on a combination of beIN and NBC Sports.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

NBC is doing their usual terrible job of broadcasting Dauphine in the USA. If you want to watch it on TV they're the only game in town. SOL.


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

I watched it online last year.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I watch it live online (eurosports) this morning... but all the other days it was NBCSN. Live is more exciting...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

spdntrxi said:


> I watch it live online (eurosports) this morning... but all the other days it was NBCSN. Live is more exciting...


and this morning's Eurosport coverage was the worst all week...


----------

